# Eco-zilla



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi All

After 2 large glasses of "Isle of Jura" late last night, I purchased an Eco-Zilla Titanium on a buy it now on feabay. After waking up this morning with my eyelids stuck together i`m not sure this was such a good idea.

Don`t get me wrong, I do like the look of the zille, but I have never seen one in real life.

Are they that big? does anyone have a pic of one next to a Seiko monster? so that I may compare

BTW : the Isle of Jura 10yr single malt is on offer in ASDA









Nick


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Nick,

I know what you must be going through, I did the same last year on ebay bidding for a watch that I hadn't seen







But it turned out good in the end 

As for pictures of the Zilla next to a monster, can't help you with that but here's a pic of Mac's (hope you don't mind Mac) which should hopfully show the profile of the watch on the wrist


















Don't think there's much in it, but I would say the Zilla has it just 

BTW Jura is a very smooth whisky


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm wearing mine now. If you like big watches then I would hazard a guess you will like it. Oh - and my wrist is only just under 6.5".


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Phil, Macs Zilla looks great and although big I think I will be OK, as the largest watch I own is a Monster, my highest has gotta be my Marathon SAR-D.

I`m now waiting in anticipation while my Zilla wings it across the pond to the UK!

Thanks again

Nick


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Mrcrowley, looks great, I think I should be OK with this one.

Where did you get the bracelet from? Do they do a Titanium one?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've seen & worn MrC's eco-zilla & don't think I could get away with it (I have a 6 3/4 inch wrist), compared to the monster the eco-zilla is a whole different ball game - the monster's 42mm in diameter & 13mm thick while the eco-zilla's 18mm thick (!!!) & 51mm across - make no mistake it's a huge watch.

Despite the above I really don't want to rain on your parade & I wish you well with your purchase - you should be aware though that while the monster's considered by many to be a big watch it's pretty weedy when compared to the eco-zilla!

I look forward to hearing your views on it when it arrives


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s some more photo`s of my Ecozilla....

*Citizen Eco-Drive Professional 300m Divers - BJ8050-59E*
















































It is a huge great heavy lump but is very well made and obviously the Titanium version will be a lot lighter especially as it`s on a rubber strap









BTW as Paul indicated the Ecozilla is a lot bigger then the Monster


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nick I found this picture of Jason's to compare sizes, I've seen his zilla and it's huge


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Now that is big, thanks PG, think i`m gonna have to build up some girth on my wrist to pull this one off!!


----------



## diver2 (Aug 13, 2004)

thereaper101 said:


> Hi All
> 
> After 2 large glasses of "Isle of Jura" late last night, I purchased an Eco-Zilla Titanium on a buy it now on feabay. After waking up this morning with my eyelids stuck together i`m not sure this was such a good idea.
> 
> ...


In case the Ecozilla is too big for you I have some money stuck in Paypal that I would not mind to spend on that watch!









Diver2


----------



## diver2 (Aug 13, 2004)

PhilM said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> I know what you must be going through, I did the same last year on ebay bidding for a watch that I hadn't seen
> 
> ...


Hmmmm Phil...

Are you going to put the EcoZilla out for sale too???

In that case I would like to buy a watch from you - this time for real! 

Diver2


----------



## diver2 (Aug 13, 2004)

diver2 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Nick,
> ...


UPS!!! Sorry I did not notice that it was not your watch! Well guess it was not meant that I should buy a watch from you.....

And btw......

I have managed to make 50 posts today!









Diver2


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

> UPS!!! Sorry I did not notice that it was not your watch! Well guess it was not meant that I should buy a watch from you.....
> 
> And btw......
> 
> ...


Will Let you know if it`s too much of a 'Monster'

BTW Congratulations on the 50th post, I`m still awaiting to apire to that status









Nick


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

If that appears on the Sales forum I will be drooling ! ,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Zephod said:


> If that appears on the Sales forum I will be drooling ! ,


Sorry but it won`t be


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I've seen & worn MrC's eco-zilla & don't think I could get away with it (I have a 6 3/4 inch wrist), compared to the monster the eco-zilla is a whole different ball game - the monster's 42mm in diameter & 13mm thick while the eco-zilla's 18mm thick (!!!) & 51mm across - make no mistake it's a huge watch.
> 
> Despite the above I really don't want to rain on your parade & I wish you well with your purchase - you should be aware though that while the monster's considered by many to be a big watch it's pretty weedy when compared to the eco-zilla!
> 
> I look forward to hearing your views on it when it arrives


Your wrist is bigger than mine then - albeit slight.

Paulus knows me-Big watches akimbo if I can.

As for the bracelet - came with it. I prefer steel to Ti.


----------



## PDR (Sep 6, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Nick I found this picture of Jason's to compare sizes, I've seen his zilla and it's huge


Thanks for posting this useful picture. I have thought about buying an EcoZilla myself. I own a Seiko SBBN007 â€œ Tuna Canâ€ which I think looks fine on my 7â€ wrist, well Iâ€™ve certainly never have any negative comments from other people as to the size of my watch.

Looking at the picture, it is obvious how big the Zilla isâ€¦ I donâ€™t think I could pull off wearing that without someone asking â€œWhy do you have a clock on your wrist?â€


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi All

Got home from work to find my zilla waiting for me, wow, what can I say? It surely is a big watch, but i`m glad I had the "Isle of Jura" !!!!!!!!!

Both *Diver2* and I had a deal, whoevers arrives first would post a pic here. Thanks to all who have contributed to this thread









Well *Diver2* here it is :


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice like the look of that Buck Knife as well


----------

